

Silicon Valley cracks government with Palantir - mhil
http://www.transcapitalist.com/transcapitalist/2009/8/28/silicon-valley-meets-government-with-palantirs-collaborative.html

======
dzlobin
I can tell you guys, the developers working on the government software at
Palantir, have the best job of any of us.

